# WOC MAkeup blogs??



## Untitled_Diva (Dec 11, 2008)

I love  makeup blogs.. Does any w.o.c have a makeup blog you would like to share???


----------



## Lapis (Dec 11, 2008)

http://specktra.net/f270/great-makeu...n-color-92175/

This thread links to tutorials and most of those link to blogs also


----------



## banjobama (Dec 11, 2008)

Clumps of Mascara

Makeup and Beauty Blog: Makeup Reviews, Beauty Tips and Drugstore Beauty Finds


----------



## babyjanny (Dec 11, 2008)

im a bit of an amateur, lol, i know there are so many other girls out there who are sooo much better at it, but i have one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




its BabyJanny's Makeup Blog


----------



## lilchocolatema (Dec 11, 2008)

There's a whole network of us here: Brown Beauty Bloggers, Inc. - Showcasing Brown Beauty Bloggers All Over The Globe


----------

